

Hacker News is down? - leoplct
https://news.ycombinator.com/news
HN LIVE: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com
HN DOWN: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;news
======
leoplct
HN LIVE: [https://news.ycombinator.com](https://news.ycombinator.com)

HN DOWN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/news](https://news.ycombinator.com/news)

------
bdfh42
When you see the notice saying HN is down. Type <ctrl><F5> \- fixed. Think
about how pages are cached...

------
frodopwns
The /newest page works

